# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Nemogu postati...

## Uh-puh

a mogu se prijaviti. Dodje poruka: You don't have the permission to perform this Action. Please refresh the page and log in before trying again.
(Jesam se dosla pozaliti na pravo mjesto?)

----------


## Lutonjica

kako onda ovdje možeš postati? ne kužim

----------


## pomikaki

bit će da te je odlogiralo, moguće da si imala prekid veze dok si pisala post.
Kopiraj post, učitaj ponovo stranicu i vidi da li se trebaš opet logirati.

----------


## puntica

Jel se problem javlja samo na odredenom podforumu ili svugdje?

----------


## Uh-puh

Da probam sa tableta...

----------


## Uh-puh

Uh! Dakle...nemam pojma o cemu se radi...Probala sam na dva razlicita podforuma i ista stvar, ali samo kad sam na laptopu. Uredno se ulogiram na laptopu, provjerim jesam li zaista ulogirana, napisem nesto i onda dolazi ta poruka koju sam gore napisala. Nakon nekoliko uspjesnih! ulogiravanja dobijem poruku da sam se 5 puta krivo probala ulogirat, pa moram pauzirat 15 min.
Sa laptopa vec cijeli dan nemogu nista postati, jedno sto sam na moje divno cudo uspjela otvoriti novu temu, a jucer je sve bilo u redu. Da nemam tablet, ne bi ni sada mogla odgovoriti.

----------


## Uh-puh

Pomikaki, probala sam puno puta postati jedna text, i svaki puta ista pjesma

----------


## Uh-puh

Sad recimo imam problem sa tableta, da mi pokazuje samo jednu i dio druge stranice tema sa novim postovima.

----------


## Uh-puh

A da, i na tabletu mi je dosla poruku da sam se 5x krivo ulogirala,  a ulogirala sam se samo jednom.

----------


## Carmina406

Isto je i meni bilo,s tim da ja kad bi krenula pisat jedno slovo "tipkovnica" bi pobjegla,nakon svakog slova.. Uzas,a preko Tapatalk-a bez problema


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## daddycool

očigledno je lokalno problem kod tebe
probaj obrisati cache, cookie i eventualno s drugim browserom

----------


## Carmina406

Pokusat cu,ako je ovo upucen meni

Sad kad sam "otkrila" Tapatalk nije me bas ni puno briga, lijenguza

----------


## Uh-puh

hvala Daddy, sad ide :Smile:

----------


## karantena35

Tražim način da se obratim moderatoru / administratoru ali ne uspjevam.

Dakle, neki postovi su mi odobreni, neki nisu, pa bi bilo dobro da znam zašto neki nisu. 

Teško je ovako koristit forum. Već sam jednom odustao jer mi neki post nije odobren (još uvijek nije), sada opet neki postovi nisu. 

Ne kužim zašto to tako uopče funkcionira...

----------


## pomikaki

> Tražim način da se obratim moderatoru / administratoru ali ne uspjevam.
> 
> Dakle, neki postovi su mi odobreni, neki nisu, pa bi bilo dobro da znam zašto neki nisu. 
> 
> Teško je ovako koristit forum. Već sam jednom odustao jer mi neki post nije odobren (još uvijek nije), sada opet neki postovi nisu. 
> 
> Ne kužim zašto to tako uopče funkcionira...


nova si na forumu, pa ti isprva postove trebaju odobriti admini (mjera protiv trolova i spamera)

----------

